# How to complain to Garda



## peno (6 Sep 2007)

Looking for a bit of advice here and the best course of action to complain to the Guards about being constantly asked the same question at ungodly hours of the morning.

Situation is that we think that there is a warrant out for arrest for some one who previously lived in out house. This morning for about the 6th time they called to the house knocking the door down very aggressively. As I had already left for work my wife who is currently 9 months pregnant expecting any day and our 2 young children were awoken. 

My wife went down and as usual said they didn’t live here pointed to other houses on the road that may now their new address and told then the estate agent we bought the house of who would possibly have a forwarding address for them. Again they said they would update their system.

The problem is that they never do this. It is the 6th or 7th time they have done this and it’s always early morning ranging from 6 to 8 am that they knock on the door. It wouldn’t be so bad if they were apologetic or pleasant but the majority of times they are rude and rarely apologise. For example today there were 2 males who my wife said were very rude were quite intimidating in their questioning and mannerisms.  

I want to make a complaint to the Station head about this. Can anyone recommend the best procedure for this? 

Is the station head the Chief Superintendent?

I don’t really want to call in in person as from previous experience of calling to the station you are treated like a criminal and left waiting for up to an hour just to get a passport application signed – I hate to imagine how I will be treated if I ask for the head to make a complaint.

I don’t think the ombudsman is the place for this complaint as the problem is mainly a competence issue to update a system and follow up on information. If I wanted to locate the address of this person I have enough information to do it myself.


----------



## susie1 (6 Sep 2007)

i would phone the station they are from and ask for an appointment with the super.


----------



## tigra (6 Sep 2007)

I would do as susie1 say but if you are still unhappy with the situation let them know that you will be reporting this to the Garda Ombudsman.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

I agree. But you could take it directly to the Garda Ombudsman if you see fit.


----------



## niceoneted (6 Sep 2007)

I would write a letter to the local Superintendant and cc it to the Garda Commissioner at Garda HQ and the Ombudsman Commission. I think this because you may have to wait a while to get an appointment and a letter will be responded to especially if they see it's gone to the commissioner and the ombudsman. 
This is not on. It could be a case that someone is using the address constantly and that new warrants are coming out and that it is not always the original one.
They should be dealing with your wife in a much more professional manner. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## Mel (6 Sep 2007)

Same happened to me last saturday evening, 8pm.
Garda knocked on the door, and when I opened he barked the name of the previous owner at me. I said that she didn't live here anymore, that she had moved to a town (which I named, about 30 miles away). To my knowledge she had married someone from there. To which he snapped, isn't that great for her? and wanted to know what part of the town, was it country or in the town etc. So I just told him that I didn't know anymore than what I'd already told him and gave him the Auctioneer details who should have the new address. But the whole thing was pretty unpleasant and I really hope that they sort themselves out with her new address.

Edited to add that this seemed to be a summons rather than a warrant.


----------



## Lauren (6 Sep 2007)

Something similar but worse happened my parents a few years ago. Door nearly knocked down and my elderly dad nearly knocked over as a group of about ten aggressive and rude garda entered the house with a search warrant. Turned the house upside down and left after about an hour. As they were leaving, one of them muttered 'clearly theres been some mistake, wrong house'. Left my parents utterly shocked, stunned and upset. They made an appointment to see the local superintendent who wasn't at all helpful and basically sat there with folded arms saying they were 'acting on a tip off'. My parents live in a road called Lower ****** Street. The following day the house on Upper ****** Street was raided and firearms were found. Clearly this was an admin mistake on a warrant or something...however no apology was ever forthcoming.


----------



## amgd28 (6 Sep 2007)

I recall the recent Garda Ombudsmans' report:

[broken link removed]

Backs up exactly what all previous posters have been saying. A reckless attitude to public service, atrocious discipline and poor management. One quote from the report:



> Dr Holmes gave the example of a Garda drugs search of an apartment. An innocent couple had moved in some months earlier but gardaí appeared to be unaware of it. They broke down the apartment door when the couple were at work and then discovered that the suspect did not live there.
> 
> Gardaí did not immediately apologise and one year later, the flat owner had not been paid for the damage caused.
> 
> "This was wholly and totally unacceptable and an apology in time and prompt action by the gardaí would have resolved the matter."



Other posters' experiences appears to be very similar. Given the previous history, I would advise all such incidents be reported directly to the Garda Ombudsman


----------



## TDON (6 Sep 2007)

The Gardai in this country are a law (literally) onto themselves and back one another up to the hilt. And it's a very sad state of affairs, when the totally innocent are treated like criminals. It would seem the more crooked you are, the better off you come out. Must be something got to do with having a hard neck. Could go off on a rant, but this isn't the place.

Anyhow, you'll have to play this very carefully or your life could be made even worse, unfortunately. 

If you make an appointment to see the Super, he/she and the Garda that they bring in as a witness to the meeting, will probably take some notes and do their best to resolve the situation. However, it will more than likely get to the stage where you will have to put everything in writing and register the letter to the Super. It is very stressful going into one of these meetings, because as you've already said, you come out feeling like YOU are the criminal. Therefore, I'd cut out the meeting altogether and pen a letter and register it. (Don't hand in, it will never be answered).

The thing about going to the Ombudsman, is the first thing you will be asked, is if you tried to resolve the matter at local level. So therefore, you really have to go to the Super first, before you take the Ombudsman route.

Hope this helps somewhat. Good luck


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Sep 2007)

I agree - Ombudsman is the best way to go!!


----------



## csirl (7 Sep 2007)

If they call again, remember to get the names and ID numbers of the individuals who call - they are obliged to give you these on request (also take reg number of car in case they are uncooperative). Also ask to see any paperwork they may possess as the reason for turning up at your house.

If the same Garda turns up more than once, then you can say in your letter to Super or Ombudsman that this individual was aware that you are the only occupiers of your house. 

A relative of my wifes once had someone claiming to be from the Gardai turn up to serve a summons (also turned out that Gardai incorrect information). Asked the Garda for his identification. The Garda refused to supply it and got very defensive. So he took the registration number of the Gardas car and noted down a discription. On investigation, it turned out that the man with the summons WASNT even a Garda. It was a relative of the Garda who was supposed to deliver the summons - possibly doing it as a favour, but more likely was thrown a few quid to deliver a few documents on behalf of a lazy Garda who couldnt be bothered herself (was easy to prove as person who turned up was middle aged male whereas Garda asked to deliver the documents was female in late 20s). Wifes relative made a big issue of it - wrote to various people including Gardai and Courts complaining about summons being in possession of unauthorised people. I believe it didnt do the Garda in questions career prospects any good.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2007)

csirl said:


> IA relative of my wifes once had someone claiming to be from the Gardai turn up to serve a summons (also turned out that Gardai incorrect information). Asked the Garda for his identification. The Garda refused to supply it and got very defensive. So he took the registration number of the Gardas car and noted down a discription. On investigation, it turned out that the man with the summons WASNT even a Garda.


I thought that impersonating a _Garda _was a serious offence!?


----------



## csirl (7 Sep 2007)

The man with the summons was in plain clothes and driving his own car. His explanation was that he never said he was a Garda, wasnt wearing uniform etc, so wasnt "impersonating" - said he told wifes relative that he "was delivering a summons ON BEHALF of the Gardai" and that he did not know he wasnt allowed to deliver it - was doing a favour on behalf of relative - essentially pleaded ignorance of the law. Gardai never pressed charges against him.

However wifes relative says that he gave the impression he was a Garda - was acting like and using the sort of language you would imagine a Garda would and was very intimidating until such time as he was asked for ID after which he made a very swift exit.


----------



## taponavillus (11 Feb 2008)

its very simple. go down to the local garda station and ask to speak to the sergt or the man in charge of warrants. explain the situation to him or her and follow up with a regisatered letter and ask that the matter be put on pulse under your address.


----------

